# BMQ WRITTEN TEST HELP, PLEASE!



## armychick001 (14 Nov 2005)

I was just given a final warning because I failed my first written test. I have to pass it next week or else I will have to do BMQ all over again. Someone, anyone, please help! 

The test was on the following subjects: (*asterisks for important topics)
-Rank Structure
-Dress
-*Code of Service Discipline
-Adhere to Policies/Orders
-*Code of Ethics
-Maintain Physical Security
-Policy on Substance Abuse
-*CF Career Administration Actions
-SISIP/Pay/Benefits
-Stress and Suicide
-*Laws of Armed Conflict

Does anyone know where I can find a good site where I can study or practice test questions?

Any and all help much appreciated! Please, and thank you!


----------



## Weiner (14 Nov 2005)

I have a lot of time on my hands and a few months ago I set up a test portion of my website, but the only useful test on it would be the Ranks quiz, and you probably already have that down by now.  The format of the page isn't too well set up, but feel free to try it out if you want to.  Just type in the answer and click on mark quiz at the bottom of the page.  Just make sure you have it spelled correctly and it is only the airforce rank structure and it doesn't shuffle them up, so it may not be much help.

http://www.teamhell.com/entertainment/tests/index.php?questionCategory=Ranks&categorySelected=666


----------



## aesop081 (14 Nov 2005)

armychick001 said:
			
		

> I was just given a final warning because I failed my first written test. I have to pass it next week or else I will have to do BMQ all over again. Someone, anyone, please help!
> 
> The test was on the following subjects: (*asterisks for important topics)
> -Rank Structure
> ...



and your fellow soldiers are not helping you ...because ?


----------



## DEVES (14 Nov 2005)

You are probably taking your BMQ on the weekends right? If you failed the test you should have asked for handouts. If you already have your handouts then study them. You should also try to keep notes on all your lectures. Dont copy everything down or you will probably confuse yourself. They put alot of facts in there that you dont need to remember.

Sit down with a friend after studying and get them to quiz you. Most of this stuff is common sense.
Think about it.  Easy peeze.

Also if you have the PO/EO for each lecture you can probably go on the dnd.ca website type it in to the search section and they info should come up.

Take care. Dont sweat it too much just take some time ,relax and study. You should have no prob.


----------



## beach_bum (14 Nov 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> and your fellow soldiers are not helping you ...because ?



Exactly.  Did you ask your instructors for help?  That's what they are there for.


----------



## aesop081 (14 Nov 2005)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> Exactly.   Did you ask your instructors for help?   That's what they are there for.



Actualy , i meant the other idiots who passed the test and are not helping her.......


----------



## beach_bum (14 Nov 2005)

LOL  I meant both the other candidates and the instructors.  Shoulda spaced it out better.   :-[


----------



## Standards (17 Nov 2005)

armychick001, if you are taking your BMQ course within LFWA (i.e. somewhere between Victoria and Thunder Bay) and your instructors are not providing you with handouts (whether you asked or not) or extra assistance (when asked) I would very much like to hear about it.  Please don't hesitate to PM me.  If you are in Vancouver, I will be visiting the course this weekend.


----------



## Manimal (1 Dec 2005)

i'm on weekend BMQ, only the first weekend, but we only got hand outs for one classroom session so far.
the one class, the instruction went thru the slides SO fast, not one person was able to make notes of any kind. even the parts he said "write this down" no time was given to write. no hand outs either.


----------



## Jones598 (2 Apr 2006)

thats horrible, it's all the dry lessons. i was never too fluent with those subjects either, however, why have your commerades not drilled it into you head? next time your on picket, set up a chair in the middle of the bunks and practice you IAs and Stoppages until ur shift is over, it drives people #$%@ing crazy "click click pop, pop click pop, click click click"


----------



## Mojo Magnum (2 Apr 2006)

Hey Armychic,
It sounds like that was your MK test.  Stay calm, go over your rank structure, I wrote it before christmas and it's mostly common sense.
Having been past that stage I can say that even if you have to do things over again (as painful as it might seem) the extra time there can only make you better.  Whatever you do, don't give up.


----------



## m410 (2 Apr 2006)

Rank structure, rank structure, RANK STRUCTURE.  While I can't guarantee, from my experience teaching BMQs, both initial tests and retests are 50% rank structure.  If you know ranks, it will be very hard to fail the test.  If you don't know ranks, it may be easy to fail.  Get a sheet with all the pictures of ranks on it without their names filled in.  Fill them in on a separate sheet of paper.  Check to make sure you were right.  Then do it 5-10 more times perfectly.  If you can't get a sheet with ranks, ask.  In the meantime, get a coursemate to draw them for you.


----------



## armyboytncoy (11 Apr 2006)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> and your fellow soldiers are not helping you ...because ?


just like what he said they sould be helping u, that's how every one pass's u all help eachother out, and they all need to learn that and learn that soon cuz that's how it works out there u don't blade ur buddys. 



                                                                            :cheers: :fifty:


----------



## scoutfinch (11 Apr 2006)

armyboytncoy:

In the future, please use proper English on this site.  There is little toleration for MSN-speak.


----------



## Manimal (12 Apr 2006)

the tests were a joke. could not have been simpler.


----------



## el_wiersema (13 Apr 2006)

Well, for some people remembering things such as rank structure and such arn't as easy as many would be lead to beleive. Weekend courses are interesting when it comes to BMQ. If you don't have the information to take home and study nor the memory to absorb it all then it becomes a problem. I was lucky enough to do my BMQ/SQ over the course of the summer months. Bam-bam done. It's much easier to remember what your being taught when you can go over it with your mates while cleaning the showers.


----------

